# x850 whine noise despite checked box.



## a_punker (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm using v0.26

my X850 whines loudly, like an old TV when the fan speed changes. 
I checked the box "do not alter PWM frequency" and rebooted, but it still whines when the fan speed is below 68%. 

the noise does not change pitch in steps anymore and is not louder/quieter with any particular speed, but is drilling into my skull until the temp rises enough to drive the fan above 68%

is this caused by capacitors ringing? Is it related to current draw - the card is driving a 120mm fan?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hmmm... graphics card "whining" is normally linked to a poor PSU, but yours sounds quite different to that. I'm assuming that a 120mm fan isn't stock - is it ok with the fan it shipped with or another fan?


----------



## Schnookums (Jan 21, 2007)

this used to happen with my friends x850xt. when you change the fan speed it made a really bad whiney noise and then the fan completely stopped. then it jolted back into action. he only had a 300W generic psu, so maybe it is linked to power


----------



## a_punker (Jan 22, 2007)

hi guys,

My PSU is a seasonic S12 430 R1 - fairley reputable. I will check where the sound is coming from exactly - It is definitey linked to the x850, so assumed thats where it was generated, especially as there is a known problem when altering PWM frequency.

This is not a stock fan - i have been using an Arctic cooling 5 cooler for about 6 months. The noise was introduced when i connected  a 120mm fan in parallel to its 60mm centrifugal fan.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 22, 2007)

I guess that means either the 120mm fan is bad or the card doesn't like having both of them at once. Maybe it would be best to get a fan controller and plug the 120mm fan into that and let the graphics card fan run independantly from it. No real solution unless the fan itself is bad.


----------



## MrW (Jan 22, 2007)

My x800gto (x850pro in disguise) whines sometimes at very high frequencies, I doubt it's a fan problem since it has a passive cooler.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 23, 2007)

My X850XT always whined when using fan control, it was either the fan control circuits or the fan itself because I replaced it with a VF900, which runs off external power, and the whining stopped.


----------



## a_punker (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks fur your comments.

It is def not the PSU. 

The 120mm fan is good - i've been running it for ages in teh same place, but with a pot ont he front o f the PC to alter  the rpm.

Seems like 'its a feature not a fault'. 

know any good independent thermally actuated fan controllers?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2007)

Zalman FANMATE2? Can use any 3-pin fans.


----------

